# 3x3x3 - July 3 - July 9, 2006



## dougreed (Jul 5, 2006)

1. B L' U L2 R2 F' B' U' D F D2 F2 B' R L F U2 D2 B2 F L' D2 L' B2 U'
2. R' F2 U' B F D' B' U R U D' L' R B' U2 D F2 L' U' R' L D' F D2 B'
3. B' F L' R2 D L2 B2 L' U L D' B D' L R U2 L2 D U2 L' D' L' U L F'
4. R' U B' U F L U2 L R2 B' R U2 B D L R2 U' D F2 D2 B2 D' L B R
5. F D L2 F2 L F B2 R U' R F L R U' L U2 F2 L' R2 F U2 B U2 F' L2


----------



## Piotr (Jul 6, 2006)

nameiotr K?zka
times:15,81 17,19 18,45 (POP) (15,78)
average:17,15


----------



## pjk (Jul 7, 2006)

Patrick Kelly
Average: 28.81
Time: 29.39 (30.28) 27.48 (26.47) 29.56


----------



## mmwfung (Jul 9, 2006)

Average: 18.86
Times: 18.73 18.04 (21.45) 19.81 (16.32)

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I used Cross, F2L, ( C )OLL and PLL.

Michael Fung


----------

